# Elite CC and Hoppo's are having a Cruisenight/Fundraiser for a Fallen member of Elite



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hoppo's and Elite will be having cruisenight fund raiser for Topo's Family. Friday March 23th. 6pm at the Shop. Come out and please support the Elite Family!!

David and his 68 "Talk of the Town"


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes!! Thanks AL, we will be posting up a flyer with more info soon.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Hoppo's and Elite will be having cruisenight fund raiser for Topo's Family. Friday March 23th. 6pm at the Shop. Come out and please support the Elite Family!!
> 
> David and his 68 "Talk of the Town"
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks Mark and Traffic car club! I will keep you informed!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

R.I.P Topo :angel:










I still have this text message from last year that he sent out.

To all my brothers may you have a beautiful day with your children, Happy Fathers Day, God Bless.






I will miss him. :tears:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

PRAYERS TO HIS FAMILY RIP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

On be half of LATINS FINEST CC OUR PRAYERS GO OUT HIS FAM AND THE ELITE FAM RIP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

r.i.p to the homie ride in peace :angel:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

R.I.P he will be missed


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

R.I.P.
Ride in piece homie


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE FROM ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Ride in peace....HOODLIFE CC sends there condolences out to his fam n ELITE CC he use to ride wit my boys zach and boxer.....RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

RIP, my condolences to his family, will be there at HOPPOS to show support.


----------



## jduran (Sep 8, 2011)

Rest in peace compadre INFINITI CC sends our prayers to his family and to my close homies from ELITE CC.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

RIP REST IN PEACE.


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT DAVID,CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILY AND ELITE C.C.: FROM THE FINE LIFE C.C.: FAMILY. WE WILL BE AT HOPPOS FOR SUPPORT.AVID RIDES ON STREETS OF GOLD NOW!:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

OUR DEEPEST CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILIA! FROM "TOGETHER CAR CLUB" MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Ride in peace Topo.....our prayer go out to you and yours.....


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

RIP Topo

[h=1]Passenger dies in traffic collision at Chino intersection[/h]Lori Consalvo, Inland Valley Daily Bulletin
Created: 03/16/2012 12:20:21 PM PDT
​​​Two drivers who both had green lights at Chino intersection collided Thursday night, resulting in the death of a passenger.Chino police officers responded about 5:10 p.m. to the intersection of Schaefer and Monte Vista avenues and found a passenger trapped in a 2002 Ford Mustang, according to a police news release. Chino Valley firefighters also arrived and used the "jaws of life" to extract the passenger, later identified as Asdrubal Tiscareno, 37, of Ontario.
Tiscareno was airlifted to a local hospital and was pronounced dead about 11:55 p.m.
An initial investigation revealed that Edwin Victor, 21, of Fontana was driving the Mustang east on Schaefer, approaching Monte Vista.
At the same time, Cornelles Aldi, 25, of Chino Hills was in a 2004 Acura TSX going the opposite direction on Schaefer, toward Monte Vista Avenue, according to the news release.
When Victor tried to turn left at the intersection Aldi's vehicle collided with the passenger side of the Mustang. Both vehicles came to rest in the intersection.
Anyone with information about the collision can call Chino police Cpl. John Tinder at 909-590-5563.




Read more:http://www.dailybulletin.com/news/c...collision-at-chino-intersection#ixzz1pL3IDRFM​


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> Hoppo's and Elite will be having cruisenight fund raiser for Topo's Family. Friday March 23th. 6pm at the Shop. Come out and please support the Elite Family!!
> 
> David and his 68 "Talk of the Town"



Sorry to here about the loss. Topo was the friend and was always reppin his club to the fullest and was always cool to be around. He will be missed, Stylistics will be their to support on the 23rd.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

david was one of my closest homeboys. he was great rider and an even greater friend. His loss is beyond words. he always considered me family and i will always appreciate that. David was always willing to share a beer, advice and motivation to finish my lowrider. thanks for everything homeboy! attached is a video of him that i made rolling on manchester in la. definitely one of the hardest riders to ever hit the streets...


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

R.I.P. DAVID TOOK THIS PIC AT THE L.A. SUPER SHOW HE WAS COO PEEPS


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> david was one of my closest homeboys. he was great rider and an even greater friend. His loss is beyond words. he always considered me family and i will always appreciate that. David was always willing to share a beer, advice and motivation to finish my lowrider. thanks for everything homeboy! attached is a video of him that i made rolling on manchester in la. definitely one of the hardest riders to ever hit the streets...


DAMN BRO!! Me and Topo were just Busting up talking about this Video last week!!!!!! Definately gonna miss Riding the streets with Mr. Talk Of The Town!!!!

We are gonna Keep Riding for Topo!!!!


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss Elite, may he ride in peace! Such sad news!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

may he rest in peace our prayers go out to his Family and the Elite family.we will keep you all in our prayers .~~FORGIVEN MINISTRY CAR CLUB~~


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

RIP  God bless


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> david was one of my closest homeboys. he was great rider and an even greater friend. His loss is beyond words. he always considered me family and i will always appreciate that. David was always willing to share a beer, advice and motivation to finish my lowrider. thanks for everything homeboy! attached is a video of him that i made rolling on manchester in la. definitely one of the hardest riders to ever hit the streets...


TOPO WAS ALWAYS ON THE SCENE. I MET HIM THRU MY HOMIE BOX, COOL ASS PERSON! RIP TOPO:angel:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

RIP
:angel:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

R.I.P topo my condolences go to the family from ***** stylistics I.E I just lost my dad last month I know exactly what the family is going through GOD bless to all of you.


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, May he rest in peace


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

R.I.P. to our brother David "Topo" he will forever be missed. We lost a true rider. Ride in Paradise brother. 

X68

A TRUE FRIEND AND LOTS OF MEMMORRIES MADE CANT BELIEVE HES LEFT US A TRUE RIDER AND TRUELY THE TALK OF THE TOWN HELL NEVER B FORGOTTEN AND THE MEMMORIES WILL LAST ME FOREVER REST IN PEACE IN LOWRIDER HEAVEN :angel: :angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

On behave of Low Creations, we send our deepest condolence to the Elite family. I wish we could be there in person to support. We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

RIP


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn.This is Sad. I just seen Him not to Long Ago.Cool Person.My Condolences To His Family and ELITE.God Bless.RIP.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:angel::angel: MAY HE REST IN PEACE


----------



## Rudey's-mommy (Oct 12, 2011)

Our hearts go out to the family in their time of sorrow. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's a flyer I threw together for my homie Topo. Its still hard to believe that he's gone, it feels unreal. I'm gonna really miss him and catching him cruising that badass 68 on Holt Blvd on any random weekend. RIP Topo.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Elite64 said:


> Here's a flyer I threw together for my homie Topo. Its still hard to believe that he's gone, it feels unreal. I'm gonna really miss him and catching him cruising that badass 68 on Holt Blvd on any random weekend. RIP Topo.


I dipped the cutty yesterday over to the WestSide of Pomona on Holt Blvd! Ridin for the Homie Topo!


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

OUR PRAYERS TO THE FAMILY OF TOPO R.I.P :angel:
DIOS TE TENGA EN SU GLORIA!!!!!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

81cutty'elite' said:


> DAMN BRO!! Me and Topo were just Busting up talking about this Video last week!!!!!! Definately gonna miss Riding the streets with Mr. Talk Of The Town!!!!
> 
> We are gonna Keep Riding for Topo!!!!


im glad i made the video. i think i have more videos somewhere but im not sure. i gotta dig through the archives.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Thank you for the Support Everyone!! Topo loved to Cruise, hit picnics, shows, etc, etc. He was down to roll and support anywhere. So Friday we are all just gonna do what he loved in memory of him!!


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Thank you for the Support Everyone!! Topo loved to Cruise, hit picnics, shows, etc, etc. He was down to roll and support anywhere. So Friday we are all just gonna do what he loved in memory of him!!


DAMMM HOMIE SORRY AND MUCH LOVE GO'S OUT TO YOU AND THE FAMILIA!!! GOD BLESS!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> david was one of my closest homeboys. he was great rider and an even greater friend. His loss is beyond words. he always considered me family and i will always appreciate that. David was always willing to share a beer, advice and motivation to finish my lowrider. thanks for everything homeboy! attached is a video of him that i made rolling on manchester in la. definitely one of the hardest riders to ever hit the streets...


that was david....true rider.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO DAVID AN HIS FAM. FROM NEW STYLE CC ( GOD BLESS )


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

R.I.P. 
RIDE IN PEACE :angel::angel:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE, OUR CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILIA ON BEHALF OF CONTAGIOUS CC


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

tequila sunrise said:


> that was david....true rider.


 man, i remember shutting down lanes on the freeway so he could hit threewheel motion...representing the "p" everywhere he rolled. it is so unreal.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

May he rest in peace from the TIMELESS CLASSICS C. C. never met him but would see him every were... Our prayer go out to his familia and elite cc!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Rest in peace


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

BUMP
:angel:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

Ride in peace


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt!!!!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy (Oct 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

RIP


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT 2 DAVIDS FAMILY & ELITE! HE WILL BE







MISSED DEARLY!! :angel:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

rest in peace and the most sincere condolences may he ride in peace:angel:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP HOMIE from your homies from WESTSIDE C.C.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 453044


TO THE TOP RIP DAVID:angel:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

R.I.P TOPO :angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

may you ride in peace brother our deepest condolences go out to all of his family and to his club family as well from Dukes Pasadena


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

R.I.P TOPO from the Majestics family.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

omg wow i just saw him n his lil bby w his 68 @ pomona swampmeet daaammmm fn sucks mexicas


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

OUR CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILIA AND THE ELITE FAMILY MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

OUR CONDOLENCES TO HIS FAMILIA AND THE ELITE FAMILY MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

our condolences, may you rest in peace homie..prayers sent for your family carnal,,,


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

SORRY FOR THE LOSS MAY HE REST IN PEACE CRUSING THE HEAVENS


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

We all know David Loved to RIDE, So lets Celebrate and have a Good time in his memory doing what he loved!!! 

Ok Here's some of the Details for Friday!!

We will be selling full plates of Tacos, Rice and Beans. Along with Deserts, So make sure you come Hungry!! Also we will be selling tickets for a raffle that night. Some of the prizes will include a Spray Gun, Buffer/Polisher, Car Detail Kit, Gas cards, (4) 2 foot pizza's from Rizzas Pizza, Gift Baskets, Etc, Etc, and a set of 4 13X7 wire wheels. All the proceeds for the night will go to David's Family. 

ELITE Car Club and David's Family truly appreciate the support coming from the Lowrider community and would like to thank everyone!!!


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

My utmost respect and deepest condolences goes out to all of TOPO's family/friends. May he R.I.P.. TRADITION CC. SO*CAL will be there to support..

FATHER GOD.I ASK THAT YOU GIVE DAVIDS FAMILY/FRIENDS STRENGTH AND COMFORT AS THEY GO THROUGH THIS VERY HARD TIME.IN JESUS NAME I PRAY..AMEN..


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

its nice to see all the support. i know david would have been very appreciative....


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Definetly be there


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Rudey's-mommy (Oct 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*R.I.P. **TOPO *:angel:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

normie_pheeny said:


> *R.I.P. **TOPO *:angel:


REST IN PEACE DAVID. STLISTICS I.E WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MY DEEPEST CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO TOPO'S FAMILIA AND TO THE ENTIRE ELITE CAR CLUB... A GOOD MAN INDEED, VERY RESPECTFUL AND A DEDICATED ELITE MEMBER... I SPOKE TO HIM LAST YEAR IN POMONA AT THE GANGS FOR GRACE CAR SHOW... "WOW" IM TOOKEN BY SUPRISE... MAY YOU REST IN PEICE MY BROTHER AND MAY YOUR LEGACY LIVE ON... "TALK OF DA TOWN" FUCK YA! LOVE & RESPECT ALWAYS ~CLOWNY MFFM~


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

God Bless his family. :angel:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

REST IN PEACE BRO :angel:
*LATINS FINEST C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. *


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

R.I.P to a fellow Lowrider... 

frm "UntouchableS CC" Nor Cal


----------



## BOXERS75GHOUSE (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello Elite!!! This Lannette Boxers wife. This is a message from Boxer:
Tell Elite and Topos Familia i send my condolences and love to them. Im sorry for there loss, Topo was a true Lowrider from the heart. I have a lot of good memories with that fool. Im really upset on the fact that i cant be there to help support in any possible way. U all know i would be there with Mary Jane riding for the homie till the motha fucken wheels fall off. Keep your heads up and i heard u guys are resting the homie out on Style with that paint job. Cant wait for the pictures!! Much love and respect Boxer.....See you all in a few


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

BOXERS75GHOUSE said:


> Hello Elite!!! This Lannette Boxers wife. This is a message from Boxer:
> Tell Elite and Topos Familia i send my condolences and love to them. Im sorry for there loss, Topo was a true Lowrider from the heart. I have a lot of good memories with that fool. Im really upset on the fact that i cant be there to help support in any possible way. U all know i would be there with Mary Jane riding for the homie till the motha fucken wheels fall off. Keep your heads up and i heard u guys are resting the homie out on Style with that paint job. Cant wait for the pictures!! Much love and respect Boxer.....See you all in a few


Thanks Lannette and Boxer!! We appreciate the Love and support! 

Tell Boxer, Elite said Whats up, cant wait to see him back out here rollin!!


----------



## BOXERS75GHOUSE (Mar 20, 2012)

Anytime! I will let Boxer know & i will be there to support for him as well!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

Sometimes people come into your life
and you know right away that they were meant to be there,
they serve some sort of purpose,
teach you a lesson
or help figure out who you are
and who you want to become.
You never know who these people may be:
your neighbor, child, long lost friend, lover, or even a complete stranger
who, when you lock eyes with them,
you know at that very moment that they will affect your life
in some profound way.
And sometimes things happen to you
and at the time they seem painful and unfair,
but in reflection you realize
that without overcoming those obstacles
you would have never realized
your potential strength, will power, or heart.
Everything happens for a reason.
Nothing happens by chance
or by means of good or bad luck.
Illness, injury, love, lost moments of true greatness and sheer stupidity
all occur to test the limits of your soul.
Without these small tests,
whether they be events, illnesses or relationships,
life would be like a smoothly paved straight flat road to nowhere,
safe and comfortable,
but dull and utterly pointless.
The people you meet who affect your life
and the successes and downfalls you experience
create who you are,
and even the bad experiences can be learned from,
In fact, they are probably the poignant and important ones.
If someone hurts you, betrays you or breaks your heart,
forgive them,
for they have helped you learn about trust
and the importance of being cautious to
whom you open your heart…
If someone loves you,
love them back unconditionally,
not only because they love you,
but because they are teaching you to love
and opening your heart and eyes to things
you would have never seen or felt without them.
Make every day count.
Appreciate every moment
and take from it everything that you possibly can,
for you may never be able to experience it again…
Talk to people you have never talked to before,
and actually listen,
let yourself fall in love,
break free and set your sights high…
Hold your head up because you have every right too.
Tell yourself you are a great individual and believe in yourself…
for if you don’t believe in yourself,
no one else will believe in you either.
Create your own life
and then go out and live in it!
“Live Each Day As If It Were Your Last…
Tomorrow is Not Promised”


​


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT!!


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

R.I.P ILLUSTRIOUS C.C E.I SENDS IT'S CONDOLENCES MAY HE RIDE IN HEAVEN


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Peace and love, my condolences.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt:angel:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Rest in peace TOPO from PRESTIGE CAR CLUB


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven (Sep 5, 2011)

R.I.P David a.k.a Topo
You will be missed homie, I still remember helping him work on his car and rolling with him chillin with him at events!
may you ride in peace brotha!
TOPO WEST SIDE POMONA 13 R.I.P
ALWAYS YOUR HOMEBOY 
DOEPS SOUTH SIDE FLORENCIA 13
SEE YOU WHEN I GET THERE CARNAL!
My condolences to David's family and the whole ELITE C.C.


----------



## Rudey's-mommy (Oct 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.:angel: May he rest in peace.:angel:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Nothing but love to a fellow rider, his family and and his lowriding family! Wish I could make it, but will be there in spirit. Ride In Peace Brother !


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:angel: may he ride in peace!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Mark from Traffic C.C. and Rizza's Pizza donated (4) 2 ft. pizzas 
Cisco From Tradition C.C. also donated a brand new blue point battery charger with timer for the Raffle Friday!!

Thank you Mark, and Cisco!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:angel::angel:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Dont forget we have a set of 13X7 wires in the raffle this friday!!!!!!


Dont miss it


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Dont forget we have a set of 13X7 wires in the raffle this friday!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dont miss it


will they fit on my 26" bike? :cheesy: 

see you guys there!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 453847


real nice... homie is going out in style!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Gonna be there for sure!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 453847


Looks Good Albert.You did A Firme Job.RIP DAVID.God Bless You All....


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:angel: RIP from Impalas C.C.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

I would like to send a special thanks to TRADITION C.C. They have not hesitated in helping out Topo's family, they even took a collection at the Tacos TJ cruise night last Friday and delivered it to the family. Once again thank you TRADITION we really appreciate all you guys have done!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

we would like to say thank you to every one that has helped out. we would like to say that hoppos and the crew is here 100% to support and help out, and we will see you all on friday, 

topo keep on hittin those switches brotha!! 

11195 s central ave onatario ca 91762
questions 909 923 5553

please we ask for you not to show up before 5pm due to the surronding business will still be open! thank you guys HOPPOS AND ELITE!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTMFT!!!!!! Let's goooooooo


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

T
T
T
:angel:


----------



## Eye Candy (Sep 9, 2009)

The Torres Family and Style C.C. is taking care of the dvd slide shows of David for his family. R.I.P. Topo!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Eye Candy said:


> The Torres Family and Style C.C. is taking care of the dvd slide shows of David for his family. R.I.P. Topo!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Eye Candy said:


> The Torres Family and Style C.C. is taking care of the dvd slide shows of David for his family. R.I.P. Topo!


:thumbsup:


----------



## tradition 64 wagon (Jun 22, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> I would like to send a special thanks to TRADITION C.C. They have not hesitated in helping out Topo's family, they even took a collection at the Tacos TJ cruise night last Friday and delivered it to the family. Once again thank you TRADITION we really appreciate all you guys have done!


Glad we were able to help. David was a cool camarada he is going to be missed. He is cruising up in heaven. R I P TOPO


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing but good things I hear about this man...wish I was closer. :angel:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Never met the homie but none the less may he ride in paradise. PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C :angel:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class is ready to roll.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

R.I.P. Topo

I always liked his interview from livin the low life @4:12


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

R.I.P Homie much love and respect from lil zuess...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> O class is ready to roll.


Hell yea!! Same here


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

HOODLIFE gonna be out there showin support


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CC ND BC WILL BE THERE


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

There will be full plates of food sold there tonight. (Tacos, Rice, beans)
Along with alot of sweets and goodies.
Also there are sooo many prizes being raffled off from Pizza's to tools, wire wheels, detail kits, gas cards, paint spray gun!!! Etc Etc


Big thanks to Everybody for their support during this time. Davids Family truly appreciates it all and so do we!!!!

Let's all have a goodtime tonight and celebrate the Life of David "Topo" doing what he loved to do most. 

"RIDE"


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 455548
> 
> 
> There will be full plates of food sold there tonight. (Tacos, Rice, beans)
> ...


LETS ALL PITCH IN AND MAKE THIS HAPPEN DAVID WAS ONE OF US HE IS FROM OUR ERA GONE TOO SOON


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

RAIN OR SHINE????????????????


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

There wont be rain. Sun is peeking through, clouds will be gone soon. Lets do this


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC (Nov 15, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

los vemos


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

See You There..


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

on r way out r.i.p.:angel:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

MAN THIS NEWS IS FUCKED UP. I MET TOPO A COUPLE A TIMES AND HE WAS A COOL DUDE. I KNOW WHERE THAT INTERSECTION IS AND I LOST A COUPLE OF HOMIE ON THAT SAME STREET. :tears: RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LA MAJESTICS ARE OUT THERE ALREADY RIP


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn.It was Firme out there Lots of Firme Rides.And Alot of Gente.David was Loved By Many.


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

Dam that spot was packed as HELL!!! Good to see every body came out for the BIG HOMIE.....


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Richiecool69elka said:


> David was Loved By Many.


 :yes: He sure is... Great turnout.


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

This was a very good turnout. Lots of cars n peeps gettin together for a good cause. Hope everything came out great. Everyone showed alot of love for Topo.


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

JUST GOT HOME FORM THERE IT WAS PACKED OUT LOTS OF NICE RIDES GOOD TURN OUT R.I.P. DAVID


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Very good turn out.I'm glad that so many people.clubs.solo riders.family.and friends came out to pay there respects and give there support to Topo and his family.i know nomatter how good of a turn out or how much was done or givin.will never take his place.my heart goes out to his family friends and club.he will be missed.but never forgotten. R.I.P. TOPO ...and may GOD BLESS US ALL...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

blue jay said:


> Very good turn out.I'm glad that so many people.clubs.solo riders.family.and friends came out to pay there respects and give there support to Topo and his family.i know nomatter how good of a turn out or how much was done or givin.will never take his place.my heart goes out to his family friends and club.he will be missed.but never forgotten. R.I.P. TOPO ...and may GOD BLESS US ALL...


Very well put, It was everything said. Condolences to the family and may our fallen brother forever rest in peace. Although I never met Topo, any brother or sister of Elite is a brother or sister of mine....


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Good ass turn out..lot of cars and support from all over...now the people can see when they say lowriding is a family environment last night prove that..just wish this event was for a different situation ...prays go out to the family friends and elite cc..r.I.p to a fallen lowrider soldiers...tomorrow anit promise...shoot out to hoopos for allowing this event to take place up at his shop..hope everyone made it back home safely..


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Last night was a very good night!! Thank you to everyone who came out to support. It was paaaacked and we caused a major traffic jam on central ave.

I am pleased to announce we will be joining Hoppo's on a monthly cruise night starting April 15th. 

Flyer will be out soon!

Once again thank you for all the support last night!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i have towable light towers at my work. would give some better lighting to show off all the flake and candy paint jobs.


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

blue jay said:


> Very good turn out.I'm glad that so many people.clubs.solo riders.family.and friends came out to pay there respects and give there support to Topo and his family.i know nomatter how good of a turn out or how much was done or givin.will never take his place.my heart goes out to his family friends and club.he will be missed.but never forgotten. R.I.P. TOPO ...and may GOD BLESS US ALL...


X68:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

tequila sunrise said:


> i have towable light towers at my work. would give some better lighting to show off all the flake and candy paint jobs.


The cruise night will be from 2-6 so the sun will be shining good. Thanks though Mike!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ah, perfect! pics coming up!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

Mario de alba sr's "el corazon"


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

reggie vargas' '66 from style c.c.








ALBERT...HERE YOU GO :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

homie seen me taking pics and wanted a shot of his car.
hope you like it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

View attachment 456018




View attachment 456019


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

REALLY GOOD TURN OUT FOR THE HOMIE MAY HE REST IN PEACE. STYLISITCS I.E HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics Mike...:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It was a great time, Topo would have been right at home!! Rest in Peace Homie!!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Great turn out It was nice to see everbody come together and support a fellow rider may he ride in peace and blessing from above to his family god bless


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the support we got this past Friday. We all really appreciate it. I also wanted to inform everyone that Topos services are taking place this Monday and Tuesday. The viewing will be on Monday from 5pm-8pm at Todds Memorial in Pomona. The church will be on Tuesday at 9am at St Josephs in Pomona with the procession following to Holy Cross Cemetary. We are inviting all riders to come out and join us for the procession! Let's do this for Topo! Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

Elite64 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for all the support we got this past Friday. We all really appreciate it. I also wanted to inform everyone that Topos services are taking place this Monday and Tuesday. The viewing will be on Monday from 5pm-8pm at Todds Memorial in Pomona. The church will be on Tuesday at 9am at St Josephs in Pomona with the procession following to Holy Cross Cemetary. We are inviting all riders to come out and join us for the procession! Let's do this for Topo! Thanks again to everyone.


:thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Lets do this one last time for topo and his family.as for myself.i will be there..


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics Mike...:thumbsup:


thanks rich! hope to see more of you out on the bike shows. KEEP IT SCHWINN!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Elite64 said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for all the support we got this past Friday. We all really appreciate it. I also wanted to inform everyone that Topos services are taking place this Monday and Tuesday. The viewing will be on Monday from 5pm-8pm at Todds Memorial in Pomona. The church will be on Tuesday at 9am at St Josephs in Pomona with the procession following to Holy Cross Cemetary. We are inviting all riders to come out and join us for the procession! Let's do this for Topo! Thanks again to everyone.


STYLISTICS I.E Will be their.....


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Really great turn out. Thanks for the hospitality. Will try to make it tomorrow.


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

http://www.360low.com video of David and "TALK OF DA TOWN" RIP...


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

WWW.360LOW.TV said:


> http://www.360low.com video of David and "TALK OF DA TOWN" RIP...


Nice video..R.I.P. TOPO...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE......HIS FAMILY WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS.....:angel:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

just got back from TOPOS viewing..im speechless... :tears::tears::angel::angel:.. R.I.P TOPO...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> david was one of my closest homeboys. he was great rider and an even greater friend. His loss is beyond words. he always considered me family and i will always appreciate that. David was always willing to share a beer, advice and motivation to finish my lowrider. thanks for everything homeboy! attached is a video of him that i made rolling on manchester in la. definitely one of the hardest riders to ever hit the streets...


*REAL RIDER! R.I.P. TOPO*


----------

